# Raw milk butter and queso fresco turn sour



## MrsMucket (Jul 25, 2014)

I've been making butter and quest fresco for several months and most of the time they turn sour or "off" within a week. Is that typical? 

The milk/cream is fresh raw cow milk. I chill the gallon for 24 hours to separate cream.

I use 1-day-old cream (not cultured) for the butter, wash it well, and salt it. 

The queso fresco may use 1-day-old or older milk after most of the cream is removed and I use liquid animal rennet. I drain it well, salt it, and press it.

Any advice?

Also, is there ever a point when very sour raw dairy (not moldy) is bad to eat?

Thanks


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

sounds like there is something in the proses hideing some bacteria clean everything from the milker or pail to the churn . are you using plastic buckets ? (a common hideing place for bacteria) How cold is your refridgerator ? are you pasturizeing your cheese milk properly ?


----------



## rosalind (Oct 6, 2014)

1. I would suggest spraying all your equipment with straight apple cider vinegar, then let it set a few hours, then rinse off and dry. You may want to try it twice if you see milk stone coming off. (You can't always see milk stone, but it's a easy "cause" of off flavors).

2. Try cleaning your butter better - the trick I learned is to churn butter JUST UNTIL it's in granule form, then rinse for a while in a mesh strainer. My butter taste improved dramatically once I started doing that. I have photos of the process here: https://spiritedrose.wordpress.com/cheese/buttermaking-401/

3. Feed the cow Vitamin E & Yeast - It can help sweeten milk.


----------

